
Putin reportedly oversaw Clinton email dump and election hacks personally - AliCollins
http://thenextweb.com/politics/2016/12/15/putin-clinton-election-hack-email-dump/
======
dragonbonheur
> Reportedly... Anonymous US intelligence sources... CIA... Suspicions...

Seriously. Anonymous US "intelligence" sources having suspicions about Russian
hacking are not PROOF of ANYTHING AT ALL.

Has everyone forgotten about Colin Powell shaking his little flask of
"evidence" of weapons of mass destruction before the whole UN assembly?

Has everyone forgotten how NINETEEN SAUDIS boarded airplanes that they flew
into your buildings and killing more than THREE THOUSAND US CITIZENS and the
US government decided to invade Iraq which eventually led to the rise of
Daesh?

How much more bloodshed does the USA need? How much meat for the grinder?

Those cheering on the war will not send their own children to die. It's always
poor people who pay, either side of the gun.

~~~
tdb7893
Hold your horses it's not like there are tons of people yelling for war.
People attacked the US election, which is a huge deal in a democracy, so it's
going to be a story with a ton of interest and there are going to be a bunch
of random leaks and shoddy journalism. If Russia really did attack the
election would you rather no one said anything?

~~~
dragonbonheur
If. That's the key word. Even the FBI isn't sure. The CIA yelling "Russia did
it" on all rooftops is only a sign that it's a last-ditch effort to prevent a
Trump presidency. This whole rigmarole is hilarious to watch, especially when
it comes from the country that invades other countries for "democracy".

------
Fjolsvith
So.... Its a big deal that the Clinton email hack matters now that Trump won,
but didn't matter back when Clinton was under the microscope for mishandling
secret material.

------
beedogs
This is essentially an act of war. Does the US have the courage to actually do
anything about it, or do we just let Russia decide who our next President is?

